# Painting upholstery foam



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Speaking of foam, I am trying to paint upholstery foam but either it remains tacky or when I move it, the paint cracks and flakes....Any thoughts?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Found this article that might help. I think if you do a search on painting foam used for cosplay, you'll find a lot of useful information as well.

https://www.hunker.com/13411305/how-to-paint-upholstery-foam


----------



## BillyVanpire (Apr 22, 2015)

interesting thread on the rpf about this too..

https://www.therpf.com/showthread.php?t=72838


----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

Here is a site in England that sells Flex Paint. I have not tested it yet but order some just waiting for little warmer weather.
www.tyges.co.uk


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Thanks for all of the ideas guys, I had found that same site over the weekend Roxy and I was going to give that a try but I wanted other ideas as well. That flex paint looks pretty interesting as does the other site, thanks Edward and stick. I will give it all a try and let everyone know what happens. The adhesive addition to the acrylic paint may just work. Another member has used latex on upholstery foam and told me that it worked wonderfully well as long as you prime it first. I will work on it this weekend and see what I come up with.


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

You might look at something like Createx, it's made to be airbrushed onto fabric, and stay flexible.
What are you going to make with the foam? How much it will be flexed/bent, squeezed, etc. will help determine what paints will work best for your needs.
You might also look atReynolds Advanced Materials: https://www.reynoldsam.com/la/
They have a vast arsenal of great products, an knowledgable people too!


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

Something else to keep in mind, the thicker you lay on the paint, whatever kind, the more likely you are to have issues with cracking when the foam is bent, or compressed.
Beyond that the questions from my previous post are still ones that need to be answered for us to help you.


----------

